# A box in the living room when I came home from work!



## Spikezone (Feb 2, 2006)

Well, IT CAME (my Seagull Coastline Cedar Grand)!!!! Even though I tried and loved it before I bought it in Edmonton, I am so happy! It is strung with D'Addario Custom Lites and I replaced the wound G with an unwound .17, which I began doing on my other acoustic (lets you bend the G a bit more like an electric, which is what I mainly play). This is a FINE guitar, and I can see me spending many happy hours on it! I got it with the Q1 electronics, which sounded pretty darn good when I tried it at the shop, but I haven't plugged it in at home yet. The Q1 package also has a built-in tuner, which is handy and very easy to use. Here are a couple of pics:



















I'm gonna go play it for a while now...bye!
-Mikey


----------



## hollowbody (Jan 15, 2008)

Congrats! That's a fine lookin' little flattop there!


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

Seagull are fine guitars and don't get the attention they deserve IMO. Nice score. Enjoy


----------



## mrmatt1972 (Apr 3, 2008)

Very cool. I've been looking at Seagulls too. Played a Jumbo and a folk in their Maritime SWS (Solid Wood Series) as well as their 25th anniversary Dread. All excellent.

Seagull Maritime SWS Folk High Gloss


----------



## simescan (May 15, 2007)

She looks good Mikey,...congrats!


----------



## yinyang (Aug 26, 2010)

Congrats!! Very nice! I'm sure it sounds great. I love my 25th anniversary hog dread!


----------



## brimc76 (Feb 14, 2008)

Congrats Mikey and enjoy playing it.

Brian


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

Nice--I like the Godin brands and I like acoustics smaller than dreads.
(Although my 12 string is an S&P and a dread. SO I like those too.)

And the cedar top has a cool tone too.


----------



## Spikezone (Feb 2, 2006)

Well, thanks everybody. I played that guitar right until bedtime last night. I strummed it, picked it, fingerpicked it, and it is a very sweet guitar! SUCH a balanced tone with nice snap and bark when you lean into it! I know it's a keeper and I'm going to be playing it A LOT!
-Mikey


----------



## harrym (Jan 19, 2010)

Now thats a nice guitar. The Godin made guitars are great and very underrated. Enjoy !!


----------



## ronmac (Sep 22, 2006)

Enjoy your new guitar. These can sound very nice plugged in.


----------

